# fun combos



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

while in Chapel Hill last weekend I read a menu that had sweet potato creme brulee and zucchini cake donuts. Really caught my eye and imaginiation.
The night I ate at Elaines they were not on the menu, but they are now inspiration.......
Any of you got some fun combos?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Green Tea Iced Chocolate Cup Cake with Mango Shortbread flying saucer filled with a scoop of ginger ice cream and a square of redbean gelee.
(anti oxidents, fiber and fun)

A carrot-apple juice "coctail" in a caramel cup with a side of fresh sweet persimmon sliced on an egg custard filled spoon with caramel popcorn side car.
(anti oxidents, fiber, fresh juices and fruits mmmm)

At the shelter we used to put zuccini in the chocolate cake, just to sneak in extra nutruition. If no one asked, no one knew. Allergies aside, I like the idea of using fresh fruits and veggies in sweets. 

Cinnamon Dusted Sweet Potato Chips on the side of my vanilla bean and acorn squash ice cream.............:talk: 

So why not everyday for everyone? :bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

um.....health food with a sugar kick? You are too funny.
Matthew Rice (Veruca) made a dulce le leche semi freddo with caramel corn/cashews on top....I said it reminded me of the snacky treats at Craft we had YEARS ago, he said he'd done a week long stage there and thus the caramel corn. 

I've been feeling alittle stale recently, time for inspiration. Never done any sweet grit desserts but got in some super stone ground.....
Corn gelato maybe a grit cake enriched with mascarpone, possibly fried with a scoop of corn gelato and caramel sauce, corn nuts came to mind but probably a nut would be more appetizing. hmph.....


----------

